# The coolest tool that I now own.



## woodenbiker (Mar 1, 2017)

Well sorta.
It is pre sale so I will have to wait until November. But it is awesome and worth the wait. 
It is a handheld CNC router.
https://shapertools.com/#Howitworks
This is going to be every woodworkers must have tool






if you think it is as cool as I do click here and get another $100 off the pre sale price.
 https://preorder.shapertools.com/ref/5DYN7LQ4M


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 4, 2017)

Eventually, wood "working" will just be a CNC machine in the basement. Just chuck a piece of wood in and wait. This is just a another step further.


----------

